# Heartworm Meds & Pregnancy



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a bitch I leased from someone in GA. She keeps her on heartworm preventative year around. We are approximately 21 days out from the first breeding, so we still aren't for sure if she is pregnant. Should I continue to give the heartworm medication even if I'm not in an area with any heartworm? How safe is it to use? My vet said it was fine but thought I would ask for other opinions.


----------

